# Jockeys Bar - True Story!



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A little light relief...

A friend of mine was in jockeys tonight meeting mates after work, as usual only Andrea was serving so he fetched his own beer from the bar.

While he was waiting for the said beer he overheard a conversation between a Irish guy and a lady of the night.

It went like this.

Her "What are you doing here?"

Him "I'm here to watch the football on the tv"

Pause in conversation

Him "Are you here to watch the football as well?"

Result - she walked off.

Gotta love the Irish!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe this is the blonde in me, or maybe its the tomboy in me... but that seems like a pretty valid response and pretty logical question back ?? 

Swoosh, that one went over my head.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe this is the blonde in me, or maybe its the tomboy in me... but that seems like a pretty valid response and pretty logical question back ??
> 
> Swoosh, that one went over my head.


When 'ladies of the night' hang around in bars, it isn't to watch the football.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ohhhhh..... That would have went right by me. 

So, if at the bar, any women that walks up to a guy, is pretty much a 'lady of the night'?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

hehehehe. 
Jynx, I am starting to wonder about you. No one can be that dense.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Never been some where that just had prostitutes at bars... ??? Does this make me dense??

but then to read this forum, when people come on and are irritated that all the women are prostitutes that are at the bars, the people jump on them and tell them they know nothing about Dubai ??? Seems very contradicting here... And it seems that the women are the ones who are the ones who jump on the guys who seem to come and say that. So, do the women that are here on this forum not realize this or is this really not true?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I was just speaking about the story that was told. I dont go to bars or clubs so I couldnt comment on what you are talking about. I might be niave but I dont think I have seen 1 prostitute since I have been here. Honestly.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> A little light relief...
> 
> A friend of mine was in jockeys tonight meeting mates after work, as usual only Andrea was serving so he fetched his own beer from the bar.
> 
> ...


Maybe the Irish fella was new...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ohhhhh..... That would have went right by me.
> 
> So, if at the bar, any women that walks up to a guy, is pretty much a 'lady of the night'?



Only is lowlife dumps like Jockeys... 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Only is lowlife dumps like Jockeys...
> 
> -


Wow, sounds like a great place!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Wow, sounds like a great place!



Which is why most of us avoid it like the proverbial plague...

-


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

in any case..it's quite difficult here to go to almost any bar and avoid having at least some "ladies of the night" looking for "work" 

I wonder where you hang out, if you do, Mr Big


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

A friend of mine asked me to meet him there about three months ago. 

Once there, I said to him, 'she'd have to look like Maria Sharapova for me to even think about a take-away!'

As you can imagine, none of them did.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jockeys, York, Regal, rattlesnake, Hyatt etc, great places for people watching.

So amusing to watch the drunk expats trying to "pull" the working girls


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> A little light relief...
> 
> A friend of mine was in jockeys tonight meeting mates after work, as usual only Andrea was serving so he fetched his own beer from the bar.
> 
> ...



Assume the lady is a working girl and say something ‘inappropriate’, she walks off in a huff

Assume the lady is NOT a working girl and say something ‘appropriate’, she walks off in a huff. 

Its tough being a man sometimes. :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Which is why most of us avoid it like the proverbial plague...
> 
> -


Understandable, but the beer is just AED17/pint....

And a lot of the regulars have been going there for 25 years+ Makes us look like we're still in shorts!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Understandable, but the beer is just AED17/pint....
> 
> And a lot of the regulars have been going there for 25 years+ Makes us look like we're still in shorts!



Do you sit at the 'Scottish' table, Andy?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> in any case..it's quite difficult here to go to almost any bar and avoid having at least some "ladies of the night" looking for "work"
> 
> I wonder where you hang out, if you do, Mr Big


I have a 7 year old daughter and a 5 year old son with autism.... Do you think I have time to go "hang out"? 
when we go out its to places for the kids, movies, bowling, sega republic, malls, beach, ect.. Thats what happens when you are a fantastic parent, no bars and clubs. Thanks


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Hats off to you MRBIG!!! I know how hard it is to have a autistic kids. Huge work and patience. Love to hear more fathers say that they spent time with family rather going to pubs.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:clap2: Well then.. you ROCK Mr Big! There really isnt a whole lot more that I have respect for then people who have kids and are actually parenting and not just being. 

:focus: Shall keep in mind about those bars. I am not a big go out person in the first place but will keep in mind about those places if I shall go out.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks girls. They are my life.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> I have a 7 year old daughter and a 5 year old son with autism.... Do you think I have time to go "hang out"?
> when we go out its to places for the kids, movies, bowling, sega republic, malls, beach, ect.. Thats what happens when you are a fantastic parent, no bars and clubs. Thanks



Do you & your wife not ever go out as just a couple? Surely you need to do that occasionally? (not that I am suggesting you should go anywhere like Jockeys!)

-


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Love to hear more fathers say that they spent time with family rather going to pubs.











Et moi?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Del said:


> Do you sit at the 'Scottish' table, Andy?


Oh god no, can't think of anything worse than that lot!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Do you & your wife not ever go out as just a couple? Surely you need to do that occasionally? (not that I am suggesting you should go anywhere like Jockeys!)
> 
> -


Not really. We are a pretty tight nit family. Maybe once every couple of weeks Cyndi and I will go out to dinner or go see a movie by ourselves, but most times we take the kids with us. Like I said, they are our life.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> not really. We are a pretty tight nit family. Maybe once every couple of weeks cyndi and i will go out to dinner or go see a movie by ourselves, but most times we take the kids with us. Like i said, they are our life.


 

-


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe this is the blonde in me, or maybe its the tomboy in me... but that seems like a pretty valid response and pretty logical question back ??
> 
> Swoosh, that one went over my head.


Looks like you haven't been to these sleazy places, and only have experience of the normal situations where men and women can act natural around each other. Looks like you haven't been messed up by the abnormal male/female ratio and are still sane. Lucky you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe that is it... Let me hope that i make it out of here in two years still semi sane and can go back home to normalcy!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy you still hanging about that place??? 

Shame a Geordie can't recognise our humour, this guy was probably taking the piss out of her...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Andy you still hanging about that place???
> 
> Shame a Geordie can't recognise our humour, this guy was probably taking the piss out of her...


No mate, as the original story said, it was a friend of mine - who you've met!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Mr Big, sorry no offense intended and hats off to you ! I have a cousin back home with autism and I know it is very hard to handle. I have, luckily, a 2 1/2 year old healthy son which I love to bits. Although I spend a lot of time with him and my wife...I occasionally go out and meet some friends for a pint or 2  

and even every once in a while we have some "US" time and have a nice dinner or catch a movie...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh god no, can't think of anything worse than that lot!


The American table? 
Where is this pub?? Just so I can avoid it naturally!:eyebrows:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Mr Big, sorry no offense intended and hats off to you ! I have a cousin back home with autism and I know it is very hard to handle. I have, luckily, a 2 1/2 year old healthy son which I love to bits. Although I spend a lot of time with him and my wife...I occasionally go out and meet some friends for a pint or 2
> 
> and even every once in a while we have some "US" time and have a nice dinner or catch a movie...


Mate, no worries.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> The American table?
> Where is this pub?? Just so I can avoid it naturally!:eyebrows:


Well there's a corner called "_Colonial's_ corner".....!

It's funny cos all the regulars have their own little perches so to speak, so the same people are still sat/stood in the same places they've been for years!

It's in the Panorama Hotel (opposite Ramada) in Bur Dubai - just so you can avoid it of course!

And beer's AED17/pint before 7, AED20 7-11 and AED25 after!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Dubai Grand in Qusais - 24AED a pint.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Salad_ mixers_?
Thats disgusting lol
.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Salad_ mixers_?
> Thats disgusting lol
> .....


No buddy, it means something totally different in UK lingo - a xxxis basically a stupid person who talks rubbish - like certain people on this forum!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well there's a corner called "_Colonial's_ corner".....!
> 
> It's funny cos all the regulars have their own little perches so to speak, so the same people are still sat/stood in the same places they've been for years!
> 
> ...


Nice to see everyone integrating then!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No buddy, it means something totally different in UK lingo - a xxxis basically a stupid person who talks rubbish - like certain people on this forum!


Bit like a doorhandle?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Bit like a pat?


of butter?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> of butter?


To avoid censorship, we'll go with yes


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No buddy, it means something totally different in UK lingo - a xxxis basically a stupid person who talks rubbish - like certain people on this forum!


gotcha..


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Sheesh, Elphaba you are on a roll in this thread.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Sheesh, Elphaba you are on a roll in this thread.....


I am unstinting....

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am unstinting....
> 
> -


headmistress!

(I never thought of unstinting....)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't anyone on this site actually work??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Work? hmmm, seem to remember that in UK, something to do with cold and commute and tube!

Nope, doesn't ring a bell here!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Work? hmmm, seem to remember that in UK, something to do with cold and commute and tube!
> 
> Nope, doesn't ring a bell here!


Too busy at the Jockey bar no doubt:eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Too busy at the Jockey bar no doubt:eyebrows:


Not been this year bud, in fact staying off all alcohol for jan and feb - easy really!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

:focus:


Andy Capp said:


> Work? hmmm, seem to remember that in UK, something to do with cold and commute and tube!
> 
> Nope, doesn't ring a bell here!


:focus: Given that you aren't allowed to live in sin, am guessing pulling a tom is frowned upon even more surely?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Not been this year bud, in fact staying off all alcohol for jan and feb - easy really!


Me too for Jan, always do after the Christmas party season


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> :focus:
> 
> :focus: Given that you aren't allowed to live in sin, am guessing pulling a tom is frowned upon even more surely?


What's the difference (UAE Law wise not emotionally) between having sex with someone who isn't your wife (gf) or a tom?

I'd say none, and if all the hotels stopped non marrieds staying there the occupancy would fall to single figures!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> What's the difference (UAE Law wise not emotionally) between having sex with someone who isn't your wife (gf) or a tom?
> 
> I'd say none, and if all the hotels stopped non marrieds staying there the occupancy would fall to single figures!


Very true! Actually how do they rationalise that, between staying in your home and a hotel? Same thing surely?? Guess everyone turns a blind eye to what suits them


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Me too for Jan, always do after the Christmas party season


Who's Jan, do i know her, and why are you doing it for her?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Who's Jan, do i know her, and why are you doing it for her?


Yes you do and you know her sister Feb better by the sounds of it. I do it because I am kind and considerate....especially to my liver


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Guess everyone turns a blind eye to what suits them


Now you're beginning to understand this country!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Now you're beginning to understand this country!


Same everywhere not just UAE! Given that last week a senior MP here got off lightly when crashing and using her mobile whilst driving, even though she brought in the law banning it! She just got a fine and 3 points.
Ah oh to be part of the ruling classes :spit:


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and i just have to say that I'm loving this thread! keep it going! As a mere novice I shall remain watching and learning like a good padwan learner.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jamin said:


> I'm new to this forum and i just have to say that I'm loving this thread! keep it going! As a mere novice I shall remain watching and learning like a good padwan learner.


All you need is sarcasm and a sick sense of humour!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Yes you do and you know her sister Feb better by the sounds of it. I do it because I am kind and considerate....especially to my liver


I'm using somebody elses....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm using somebody elses....


Very wise! Just noticed I am now apparently a "Senior Expat"!!?? How on earth did that happen as not even there yet?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

More than 50 posts - i think i should be titled "Old Codger"!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Very wise! Just noticed I am now apparently a "Senior Expat"!!?? How on earth did that happen as not even there yet?


This forum uses very sophisticated software which has detected that you are in fact 56 years old. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> This forum uses very sophisticated software which has detected that you are in fact 56 years old.
> 
> -


How kind, it airs on the side of caution:clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> This forum uses very sophisticated software which has detected that you are in fact 56 years old.
> 
> -


And you're 2881!, you might want to revisit that headmistress!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And you're 2881!, you might want to revisit that headmistress!


I might if it was wrong.

-


----------

